# Whats Ya Style?! ...Fashion Wise?!



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey! Its always nice, NOT To talk about computer right?! ... So here Goes a 'different' topic, what Styles, 'n' Brands get Your ££'s huh?! 

For me, i am Inta 

Walé Adeyemi...


















 Evisu and Such...





It seems your location kinda effects ya trend, Style and such, and its always an interesting topic, which is not of the norm, for such a forum!  
...So I ask You! 'What's ya Flava?'

NeYo


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 20, 2002)

all black preferably  and various trinkets of metal  and  a trench coat.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *all black preferably  and various trinkets of metal  and  a trench coat. *



LIKEWISE!!!


----------



## Decado (Sep 21, 2002)

I like to do my own t-shirts. often with pictures from children books or just funny stuff i can come up with. My latest t-shirt print was the Autobot-logotype. Before that i i printed "monkeyman" in superman-letters on a red t-shirt. that looked kool 
Apart from t-shirts i often wear worn-looking jeans and a castro-cap.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Sep 22, 2002)

I wear a black T-shirt, jeans, and my black Simple Shoes. I love them... check out their site:

http://simpleshoes.com/


----------



## symphonix (Sep 23, 2002)

Dark colours, usually black student-cut jeans and a stylish but simple woolen jumper, plain black doc-marten boots. Proper cotton shirts with a collar, never anything with logos or patterns. A bulky Swatch Irony watch. Longish hair.

But my favourite is my John Lennon style circular sunglasses with brushed bronze frames.

Okay, maybe I lack imagination. But I always look cool without looking like I'm trying to look cool, and I'm never going to be a billboard for anybody.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Sep 23, 2002)

black t's... dark clothing... hmmmm am i geting a patern here...  seems as if everybody wheres black here...


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 23, 2002)

it's a mac thing


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2002)

Actually...I hate black. I usually go for bright colors or dim blues and greens. Most of the time I wear Ambercrombie and Finch (sp?) but I can sometimes be seen wearing some skate clothes (ES, Flip, Etnies, Element, and Darkstar clothes).


----------



## themacko (Sep 24, 2002)

shorts, a t-shirt (usually a free one), Tevas, a hat and Brikos.

I'm not a skater, nor do I have any sense of fashion.  That's what my outfit consists of 90% of the time.


----------



## genghiscohen (Sep 24, 2002)

Jeans or Dickies slacks, tees (usually dark blues or greens), plaid wool shirts, leather work boots.  In summer, cut-off jeans and flip-flops.  In winter, a down jacket and a wool toque.
But to *really* get a sense of my style, you gotta see me naked.


----------



## senne (Sep 25, 2002)

Hmm, now that Antwerp is the capitol of Alternative Fashion of Europe i'm going to dress myself much more alternative  . The school where i am now, an art-school, influenced my style of cloathes a lot.

Hmm, ok, i'll try to find some clothes on the internet. Nope, didn't find anything...... 

Now i'm wearing a KLM-jacket (stolen from the KLM-airport, i think, i found it o the street ), light brown pants (from WE) and a navy blue shippersmenpull, ohyes, and a green t-shirt of Springfield, and grey underwear from Uncover .
NOTHING black... Black's just so..... so, dark.


senne.


----------



## boi (Sep 27, 2002)

my beat up jeans or beat up khakis and a thrift store shirt. sometimes a hat. sometimes shoes. whatever.


----------



## WoLF (Sep 27, 2002)

american eagle clothes.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 27, 2002)

I mostly wear red shirts with khakis (pants or shorts) and an over shirt.
I really need to get another style.

btw. WoLF:I haven't seen you 'round here. Nice to see you.


----------



## phatsharpie (Sep 30, 2002)

Jeans, white t-shirt, fleece or wool pullover, hiking boots.

Or anything that's clean...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm defintely a prep, though not a stuck-up one. I wear nothing but khakis, and usually a polo or button-down shirt. Throw in a T-shirt here or there, I still know how to relax....

If it was an option, I would wear a suit to school everyday. There's just something nice about a clean-cut and elegant outfit.

Needless to say, I'm bucking the trend a bit here.


----------



## frederik (Oct 2, 2002)

... usually just what's at the top of the pile...  

 More precisely, I usually wear worn jeans, my almost worn-apart-shoes (adidas running shoes - I always wear running shoes because I like the bouncy feeling under my feet) and t-shirts, shirts or polo-shirts. Many of these with holes in them. Holes just seem to appear by themselves, and I like the look of it, so...


----------



## Inline_guy (Oct 2, 2002)

I normally look like I have fallen out of the Gap.  I love my stretch button ups, with dirty jeans or nice dress pants (love wool dress pants in the winter) with maybe nice black shoes or in the summer flip-flops.  The shirts can be any color (as long as they are not blahhh).  My favorite button ups are my melon colored, dark green, and black shirts.  I love those the most.   Then when I want to be more casual I pick something like a old Good Will T with an odd logo on it.  The shirt should be a little worn, with a cool pair of rock star looking jeans, and a big cowboy belt buckle.   My favorite pair of jeans right now were bought at Express for Men (used to be called Structure).   

My favorite stores in this order are

Gap
Express for Men
Banana Republic
Vintage stores on South Street
Diesel stores

Matthew


----------



## WoLF (Oct 6, 2002)

wdw: I've been in and out lately. Lots of work and stuff.


----------



## Greystroke (Oct 7, 2002)

recently discovered a pac sun in the oultlet mall near my town so that is what it consists of now. lots of element t-shirts and transnine shorts.


----------



## hazmat (Oct 8, 2002)

Interesting thread.  I'm 30 now, but in high school I was pretty punk/goth (this was the mid 80s  ), so most of my clothes were black.  That was also influenced by doing a lot of stage crew and lighting.  Just kind of stuck.  I also wore combat boots back then, but now pretty much all I wear is Doc Martens.  8-hole normally, and 3-hole for work.  Amazing how Docs can fit in to all sorts of situations.  Otherwise, it's pretty much jeans and t-shirts when out of work.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 11, 2002)

Heh.  I'm just usually seen in a t-shirt of some sort and a pair of blue jeans.  Nothing fancy.  I like my Nikes, though.    I would find a pic of them, but these school computers seem to have any file name on the Internet that ends in ".jpg" blocked


----------



## hazmat (Oct 11, 2002)

Time to switch to png... ;-)


----------



## allyaya (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey,

I'm a burberry person myself. I'm addicted tot he stuff..

[The price _can_ be a bit of a problem sometimes tho!]


----------

